# Twilight's Pretty in Pink



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She loves her new look!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lmao love the pink , I did that to loki once caleb wasnt impressed though { the boyfriend} lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look great!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very very pretty!I think it looks so good with her color!
She's getting more and more beautiful as she grows!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

LOL...
For the record...I do not approve...
but they look so cute...hahahah...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Aimee how could you do that to her. Poor puppy.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

look in the background...even the baby has cute lil blue nails...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> look in the background...even the baby has cute lil blue nails...


how in the heck did you notice that???Too cute!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol...i have an eye for detail...
i agree cuteness!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

So0o0o pretty and I'm soo jealous....do u guys think it would be totally wrong for me to do that to Deebo's nails? even though he's a boy??


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I did Clyde's. lol. So I think it would be OK.

Lone Star- Very good eye! lol. He can't be left out. If his sister is getting hers done, but I try only to do his toes. I got the blue for him. lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is what makes pitbulls snap. Look at his face. He will get you for this Aimee. Even more since you posted public pictures of his beautiful nails!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

ohh thats so cute!! She looks like a lil princess!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Pittylover

@Holly yeah he is gonna do something like poop in his kennel or something. lol. He actually didn't mind the nail painting so much. It was standing on the box. lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL that's too cute. I did that to Sativa last time she was here.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Krystal. We should have a painted nails thread. lol. The puppy torture!


----------

